

Eich Says Not Stepping Down as Mozilla CEO - WoodenChair
http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/1/5572202/mozilla-ceo-resists-calls-to-resign-amid-furor-over-anti-gay-marriage

======
duncan_bayne
Thought experiment: what if Eich were a Muslim who had donated to his local
mosque? Would the pitchforks be out then?

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGBT_in_Islam](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGBT_in_Islam)

Clarification: I'm an atheist who is completely supportive of gay marriage. I
also think that some religions and philosophies get a free pass for bigotry,
and others don't. That makes me sad, angry, or resigned depending upon my mood
at the time.

~~~
drewrv
You can be a muslim (or catholic, or whatever) who disagrees with the
leadership on particular issues. Or some people think it's acceptable for
religions to prefer one idea of family while realizing the government should
accommodate all families.

Eich supported a very specific cause, banning gay marriage in California.

~~~
duncan_bayne
Please re-read my post; I very specifically mentioned financial donation to an
organisation opposed to gay marriage.

